# Youtube videos take forever to load



## thermophilis

I mean a really long time, I used to be able to ply videos just fine, with no waiting to buffer or anything, but lately I have to pause for like five or ten minutes to get a video to load. I ran a speedtest and my speeds are normal according to that.




This happens on all the computers on my network. I also tried to reset my modem and router but nothing improved.


----------



## bigrich0086

its not you. youtubes servers can only handle soo much bandwidth with the billions of ppl watching videos a day. its a waiting list and you get the speed thats available.


----------



## FairDoos

thermophilis said:


> I mean a really long time, I used to be able to ply videos just fine, with no waiting to buffer or anything, but lately I have to pause for like five or ten minutes to get a video to load. I ran a speedtest and my speeds are normal according to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens on all the computers on my network. I also tried to reset my modem and router but nothing improved.



Tried Clearling your Cookies & Cache etc?

I recommend CCleaner and/or Glary Utilities


----------



## PabloTeK

It *might* be the ISP throttling traffic to YouTube because of the demands streaming video puts on the network. If it is this then there's not a lot you can do sadly...


----------



## thermophilis

Yeah I was actually thinking it might be my ISP. Oh well, I'm moving in a few short weeks so I guess I can deal with it


----------



## aviation_man

Youtube could also be doing some 'reconstruction' with some things; slowing down their servers.


----------



## biprauk

yeah this is same prob in my side any have this prob solution 

Thanks for this topic


----------



## Concordedly

As I recall, when I was in telemarketing sales for cable, I remember that we really played on the whole YouTube experience... I sold for Comcast, Charter, Patriot, and a few other smaller companies. However, as that was a main selling point, companies are constantly finding ways to screw over the end users. Bandwidth throttling is consistent in cable companies for YouTube, P2P, BitTorrent, etc. DSL is worse though, I promise you that. The local DSL company throttled bandwidth for BitTorrent so bad that I could only d/l at about 5.8 kb/s (All other download speeds were between 256-512 kb/s) It was just the torrents.

Streaming video is a gift but also very unreliable these days IMHO. -shrugs-


----------

